# Great credit card offer.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This is one of the better ones I've seen lately. $200.00 cash back / account credit offer when you make a purchase of $500.00 or more within 90 days of receiving your card. And, 0% interest as well for 12 months.

I know my way around credit cards and haven't paid any interest on one for well over 30 years. You have to apply for the card / offer on-line only. I did, was approved, all within five minutes or so.

It's a good offer with Christmas fast approaching. BTW.....I have no financial interest in this card or bank, other than the fact that I like what they're offering.

https://promo.bankofamerica.com/ccs...AAV9&msclkid=c9977cb286ea1ab26c14276507cd55a9


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I know what I'm going to buy once my new card once arrives. Another chainsaw! A Stihl MS-241 C-M to be exact. MSRP is $519.00

I know this dealer that I've bought from before. He has no problem going 10% off MSRP. He's done that for me in the past. I just called him. Nothing has changed. :smt041


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Bank of America = crooks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheReaper said:


> Bank of America = crooks.


As far as I'm concerned, *ALL* banks are crooks. I get back at them by using their money for free, or even better, getting money *FROM* them for free.

I've been doing exactly that for over 40 years. :smt033


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Paratrooper is correct...... All bankers/banks have been crooks from day one and it won't ever change..... He is also correct in playing the no interest charges for X months among the various banks..... It free for the taking as long as you don't get hooked and end up paying interest rates. That is the bankers main object to get the ones that will get hooked.......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Banks don't like guys like me. But, they're not aware of that until after I get one of their cards. :smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

So...... if I borrow $500 from Paratrooper, and he puts it on the card, I'll only have to pay him back $300 cause he got $200 back from the bank.
GREAT!!! 

(Oh, Paratrooper....)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> So...... if I borrow $500 from Paratrooper, and he puts it on the card, I'll only have to pay him back $300 cause he got $200 back from the bank.
> GREAT!!!
> 
> (Oh, Paratrooper....)


Yup......that's how it works......for me......not you! :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Got a call today. It's on order. Not sure which will arrive first. The saw or the credit card.








Click on to make big!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Got a call today. It's on order. Not sure which will arrive first. The saw or the credit card.
> 
> View attachment 16482
> 
> Click on to make big!


So you are going to start giving haircuts to the neighbor kids now???? :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> So you are going to start giving haircuts to the neighbor kids now???? :mrgreen:


He took lessons from Mike Meyers.

http://www.everythingscary.com/scary_pictures/orig/HorrorChick_photo865957.jpg


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been giving haircuts for many years. This will be my 3rd Stihl saw. I already have an MS-461R and an MS-261C-M.

I also have a Stihl weed-wacker, leaf blower / mulcher, shrub trimmer, and a pole saw.

I've been accused more than once of being a *STIHL* guy. Guilty as charged............:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Got a call about an hour ago. My saw has arrived. Geez....that was fast!! 

My new credit card hasn't even arrived yet. But, I did get an e-mail message that it has been sent. Thinking maybe Monday or Tuesday, it might be here.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I've been accused more than once of being a *STIHL* guy. Guilty as charged............:smt033


More like a 'man of Stihl' :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> More like a 'man of Stihl' :anim_lol:


...Super-Duper Trooper!
Able to fell tall trees with a single cut.
...But only when he's wearing blue tights, and red underpants (on the outside).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't forget the cape! That's the single most important part of a super hero's uniform. 

W/o a cape, you ain't chit. :watching:


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Who's looking for you is the Mob,,,, they own BOA,,, is the why....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

crewchief said:


> Who's looking for you is the Mob,,,, they own BOA,,, is the why....


Well.....as long as I'm not in prison, I should be safe. :smt002

Poor ole ******...........:lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info on this!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My card arrived in the mail today. Tomorrow.....I'm off to go get my new saw and have lunch out. The dealer quoted me an OTD price on the saw, and it's exactly as we had discussed earlier. 

I love it when a plan comes together..........:smt038


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I did this years ago with a Capital One card. It was $250 back. I bought a bunch of handgun mags with that $250


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> I did this years ago with a Capital One card. It was $250 back. I bought a bunch of handgun mags with that $250


That's the way to do it. :smt023


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's the end result of all my effort. Picked it up today.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Um.
We've got this dead tree...

When would you be available?
With your new saw, of course...

Or, you could just send the saw...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Um.
> We've got this dead tree...
> 
> When would you be available?
> ...


I don't loan out any of my OPE (outdoor power equip.). Nothing personal, just my policy. Same goes for all my firearms.

But, if I happen up your way, I'll bring a saw. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dinner's ready: Split pea soup with onions, carrots, celery, and lots of ham-hock chunks.

Shall we expect you?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dinner's ready: Split pea soup with onions, carrots, celery, and lots of ham-hock chunks.
> 
> Shall we expect you?


I don't know. Sounds kind of vegan to me. :watching:

I'm more of a meat and potatoes kind of a guy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't decided yet what I will do with that $200...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> I haven't decided yet what I will do with that $200...


Ya got 90 days to decide. :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going to go over to a friend's place tomorrow and do some light limbing for him on a couple of small trees. Thought it would be a good time to go and check out my new saw.

The dealer filled both the fuel and oil tank full. I had to loosen the chain just a tad, as it was too tight. I then removed the spark-arrestor from the muffler.

I then started it up. It came to life on the 2nd pull. I've *never* had a new saw do that before. Chain saws can be a royal PITA when it comes to starting them. They can be very finicky. Very easy to flood.

Once started, it idled and revved great. Once warm, it was one-tug on the rope to fire it up. Easiest starting chainsaw I've *ever* owned, bar none.

It's light weight and very maneuverable. It sounds like a high quality saw. It has that deep down rumble that you would expect. Nothing tinny sounding about it.

Anyways, I have a gut feeling this saw will be a part of the family for many years to come. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK.
I'm filled with *envy*!

We have an electric chain-saw, and a _l-o-n-g_ extension cord, for emergencies.
It'll clear the road in front of our house, if the juice stays on. But it won't take a real tree apart.

Trouble is, when trees fall around here, they usually take the power lines along with 'em.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK.
> I'm filled with *envy*!
> 
> We have an electric chain-saw, and a _l-o-n-g_ extension cord, for emergencies.
> ...


I have a Remington electric chainsaw as well. Picked it up at a yard sale a few years back for $10.00. It was like new in it's original box. Someone bought it for a one-time project and never used it again. They sell for about $60.00 or so new.

It does a pretty good job for an electric. 16" Oregon bar / chain and a manual bar oiler. 11 amps, so it makes some decent torque. Just not much of a revver.


----------

